# Dakine wrist guards.



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Ive Bought the Dakine wrist guards. they work just fine. But now on the right one, the metal bar thats inside came out of the plastic liner that the other one is in. Or i think thats what happened. Ether way the only think keeping it in is the actual fabric that your hand goes on.
would this be normal at all if you fall on it enough times? 
would it make it severely less effective?
Thank you in advance.

Instead using another thread, Would Red wrist guards be better then the Dakine?


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

You've probably tore the plastic casing which holds the metal bar in place. Use some duct tape to hold the metal bar in place. Ghetto, yes, but it works.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

DC5R said:


> You've probably tore the plastic casing which holds the metal bar in place. Use some duct tape to hold the metal bar in place. Ghetto, yes, but it works.


Thanks, but I some what see an issue with what you've said. I would do that, if it was that simple. But its enclosed in the fabric, so i cant exactly get to it. Short of cutting the fabric it's self.
A picture to show:







When I pull that way on the left, it doesn't move.
But would this make it less protective then it being fully attached?
Or even better, would this count as a warranty return to the store?


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

Can you wiggle it back in?

Else, I would go to the shop.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

My apologies. I thought you had actually tore the plastic covering off, exposing the metal bar. As ev13 stated, see if you could wiggle the bar back into place. If not, take it back to the store and see if they'll exchange it for you. If the store won't exchange it, you could still use the guards without any real issues.


----------



## Powder Keg (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks, il attempt to "wiggle" it in. If not il just head back to the store and see if they shall exchange it. If not i don't see how it would be terribly worse then with it attached. Thanks for the help.


----------

